# One Thing You May Not Know About Me - Bunny Version



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

Well i no dat the hoomans have one of dese gammes soo why not uz?

Tell me one finng abbout yuu!!

I will onlyy eat lettuce if no onez is watchinng meh!!

Dippy x


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 17, 2008)

My distant g.parents were named "Harley" and "Caley"


----------



## BSAR (Sep 17, 2008)

I luvs all foodz. Evens grasshoppies. I has aten twoo afore.

Autumn


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 17, 2008)

im achully a puppey, notz a bunni

Sippi


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 17, 2008)

i has a fweckle on my lowuh lip!!! 

nemo


----------



## MissBea (Sep 19, 2008)

Well...many bunnies already know I spent a year in kindergarten as the classroom pet- so I know how to count to 10 and I know my alphabet and I teach these things to the other bunnies - along with recognizing words like "cat", "hat", "fat" and "sat". Some bunnies can even learn "fun" and "sun" and "ten" and "hen".....but not many of them have been smart enough to go much further than that in spelling.

But while I'm known for my brains....what many don't know is I'm also known for my BEAUTY.

I'm a pin-up girl.

Well ok...maybe that's not QUITE the way it is.

But in the current North American Lionhead Rabbit Club guidebook - I'm the model in the picture of the harlequin lionhead that they show. 

That's right - out of all the harlequin lionheads - I was picked for this. I didn't even ask for it or try for it.

Mom often gets told that I'm one of the prettiest harlequin lionheads around and I actually have kids and grandbabies in some place called "Ohio" and other places on the "East Coast"....

So I guess I'm a well-balanced bunny - I have both brains AND beauty!

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## furryface (Sep 19, 2008)

i like only hard crunchy food

i justs wants to be friends with that thing mom calls the Bella...butever time i trys to say hello she runs away.....

Lola Bunny (I don'ts know why theys call me that...my name is lola...)


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

One thing yous mays not knows abouts me is that I was a frosty which means I hads grey fur ten it turned white. I looked funny whens I still had some of mys grey hair...






Mommy thinks it cute me NO!

Fintan!


----------



## Illusion (Oct 12, 2008)

Disis Luca, me and Jakey's mom and dad were named John Wayne and Laura Ingalls, My name was Patsy Cline and Jakeys was Lee Majors. Glad we had a name change. My momma now still laughs at our pedigrees, when she reads demm.


----------



## Illusion (Oct 12, 2008)

?


----------



## Illusion (Oct 12, 2008)

don't know why this got big sorry


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> don't know why this got big sorry



i won't mind ( bunny talk )

elf


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will stop doing whatever I am doing if you aim a camera at me. All you will ever get is a blank look.

- Toby


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 15, 2008)

Me dont like being put on my back. Me gets really scareded!!


----------



## lemon (Nov 15, 2008)

I eat my fur. ( I am an angora.)
Angle


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 16, 2008)

I also will only eat crunchy food! Mushy food is for babies. Not _me._

I love to growl when we play and pretend to be tough, because I am a bad-a** bunneh.
(Even though I have a soft snuggly underbelly only mommy and daddy get know about
).

I have to know _everything_ that's going on in _my_ house and be included because I'm extremely nosey :biggrin2:.


Max


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to jump on the newspaper that mommy is looking for coupons in (while she is holding it). I also have to dig at the neatly piled coupons and completely ignore the stack of papers that mommy laid out for me!

- Berry-Boo


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guyz! Oreo here. Youse may not know....I was won as a prize!!!! I must be super-duper special!

Hey, this is Rudy. Mom and Dad sometimes call me, Rudy the Agouti (They are silly.) You might not know... I's the ONLY bun in my house- out of 15 buns!-that has been "altered". (No fair!!) I bit wabbitdad once, and would NOT let go! For,like, 5 minutes or more. The next day,I went to see Dr. Snipperwitz.

You might not know...I has a crooked foot! Wabbitmom and wabbitdad took me home from the pet store, cause those other hoomins that had me thought I was mean. Nopes!! I was just cranky cause they had brokeded my foot!!! I likes it better at my house where I live now!! -MOO MOO


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 22, 2008)

one fing you may not of know bout me is that when i dig a hole in my play yard,i wiggle ma tail like a doggi.

-

winston


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 13, 2008)

I can squeeze most of my face through my cage to getz my treats!

Skippery


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 23, 2008)

iwaz borned on christmas! hehe. ima almost 1.



Noel


----------



## irishlops (Jan 2, 2009)

caramel-i was very bad on a lead then i chewed it 2 bits!
eyore- i loved the led, then my gurlfriend chewyed it up and hate eatting fast.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 2, 2009)

I sneeze on purpose to get attention.

Nibbles


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 3, 2009)

I turned 1 todaii 


D. x


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dippy-Doodle wrote: *


> I turned 1 todaii
> 
> 
> D. x


Hey!! I dids too know dat, 'cause my mommy read it onda on-line thingy! But, dat's ok, 'cause birthdays are exciting! I love those guys. Specially the cake part. Did you eats cake on ur birthday, Dippidy Doodle?

UrFrend,

Dutchess


----------



## Skybunny11 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 4 colors, I am a tri but I have Red and Orange coloring!

~Sky


----------



## TedandPetal (Jan 9, 2009)

one thing you's may not know about me teddy is that i was supposed to be a boy till mummy turned me over and looked at my private part and announced i was actually a girly.


----------



## GossipGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't like vegetables or anything else... I only eat my pellets and some hay.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 25, 2009)

I make chuckling sounds when I am happy, when I eat...all the time.

Dutchess


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 1, 2009)

Kazumi: I let Sebastian think he's in charge 

Sebastian: I like to pose for the Camera


----------



## BunnyRawr (May 30, 2009)

Whends i was bornd mummy said i was somting like a runt or somting i dunno but nowz im wonz of dee biggeest of all my fwendz!


----------



## gizmos mom (Jun 16, 2009)

I lik ta hit the musik buttin on sumthin call a ster-ee-oo ta get mom ta pay attentin ta me!


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 13, 2009)

I like to tip over the little trash can to get paper out to eat , or hop onto something nearby so I can reach it. yummy


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 13, 2009)

oops sorry, i is new to this signed Whiskers


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 13, 2009)

Benjamin and Princess: "We are in luv"


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 13, 2009)

well they're 5 of us so we'll tak it in turns:
Eclipse- I'm sorta antisockial Blue- I think it's spelt antisocial? Eclipse- well dat and I like to nom on fingers if given the chance.
Blue- I'm really fluffy!!! and sometimes grouchy
Leo- I love to chuck around and play tug of war with my rattle toys!
Clover- I think I may have a nirvous dispoziton thingy! I do a sorta half binky thing when I get nervous!
Fiver- I do insane binkys!!!! I think mum says that I'm auditionin for some Matrix thingy?!? Somethig to do with tryin to defy gravity or somethin?!?


----------



## Stanza (Aug 14, 2009)

I enjoy attacking hanging scarf's in my free time!


----------



## riggins4me400 (Aug 20, 2009)

I wants a carrot!!!!


----------



## SirThumpsalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Sir Thumps- I snortz like a piggy when I eats my pellets

Halo- 1 zing u might not no aboot me is dat i not weally German. I was born ins a place calleds "Wed Lion" I is born in deh U.S. 

Oh and I has a big huge crush on Sir Thumpsey. (dats my pet name fors him.


----------



## Pekoe (Sep 10, 2009)

I has x-treme jumping skillz.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 10, 2009)

I wernd somfing abot meself de over day... I wike coward geens... did not no dat b4!


----------



## yamaya17 (Oct 10, 2009)

I only do binkeys when mammas not lookin, just to make her upset :scared:
, Yamaya


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2009)

When I runz fast my bigz floppy e lop ears act like airplane wingz and I fly.

Daisy


----------



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Izza second choice - my brother that was gonna get got not me died of heat stroke. :tears2:

-Cinnabun


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Kazumi wrote: *


> Kazumi: I let Sebastian think he's in charge
> 
> Sebastian: I like to pose for the Camera



kazumi do sebastian know dat caus he wote wit you?

poe-bunny 



p.s my name is poe not poe bunny wew by


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 30, 2009)

won ting u mwa not no bout me is dat ive got to cicle awound the hoomins dog and be da bos ov himiam smalledan him do but i wiw show him ho is bos



poe


----------



## bunbunluv123 (Nov 3, 2009)

I has a bald spots!
-riggins:biggrin2:


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 29, 2009)

I use to be a Chip N Dale Dancer Until One of mY Many Gyrls Put a hex ON me to be her pet bunny for the rest of my Life. Dag I hate dis Sweater!!


----------

